

Music Theory for Experts - Leonard Bernstein at Harvard (video excerpt) - sp332
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ZE38BQmvQ

======
sp332
Link to part 2, which is Bernstein actually conducting the orchestra:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FLRcNJYSZE>

Part 3 is short and especially poignant.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il5tKqSJQgA>

